# I love my wife this much



## Tclem (Apr 30, 2014)

Well she said I wasn't turning anything until I made her a hrb hair stick so I attempted one yesterday that didn't do to well since it broke on me so I took the other end and after 45 min of very light cut. Here she is. I still can't believe I use My favorite wood on her. Well yes i can

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 30, 2014)

Kudos ! That should keep one of your wives happy for a week

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 30, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Kudos ! That should keep one of your wives happy for a week


I hope a month lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reiddog1 (May 1, 2014)

Looks great Tony. What are the dimensions of the blank you use for those and what is the finish? Great stick of wood also!!!

Dave


----------



## Tclem (May 1, 2014)

I started with a 1/2" sq and 6" long. This is a ca finish and thanks


----------



## ironman123 (May 1, 2014)

Very nice Tony. Beautiful wood. Can you go back to the play room (shop) now? lol

Ray


----------



## Tclem (May 1, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Very nice Tony. Beautiful wood. Can you go back to the play room (shop) now? lol
> 
> Ray


That bought me a couple more hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 1, 2014)

That looks really nice and you KNOW you are glad you did it out of your HRB. Now when you look at her and she's wearing it you'll have 2 things you love to look at.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

